# Phrag. schlimii



## Hamlet (Oct 5, 2014)

My first picture thread for my first blooming Phrag. 

A cute little thing that smells faintly of roses.

Shortly after opening:







About a week later the petals had tilted backwards:






I prefer the freshly opened look with the straight petals, but it's a beautiful little thing either way.

Thanks for looking!

Edit:

Thought I'd add these here since the first photos seem to have vanished. At least they're not showing for me.


----------



## MaryPientka (Oct 5, 2014)

sweet


----------



## NYEric (Oct 5, 2014)

Well, at least it isn't your First post! 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## eaborne (Oct 5, 2014)

Very pretty! Congrats!


----------



## Lmpgs (Oct 5, 2014)

Very nice!! 

Welcome to ST.


----------



## Stella (Oct 5, 2014)

I like the shape, I like the color......well.....I LIKE IT A LOT!!!!


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Oct 5, 2014)

Very nice. The fragrance, which I describe as rose perfume, is the reason I love this species so much. Well, that and the fact that it's a somewhat small grower.

What other phrags are in your collection?


----------



## Carkin (Oct 5, 2014)

It's adorable! First blooms are so exciting!


----------



## Hamlet (Oct 5, 2014)

Thank you all for the comments.



mrhappyrotter said:


> Very nice. The fragrance, which I describe as rose perfume, is the reason I love this species so much. Well, that and the fact that it's a somewhat small grower.
> 
> What other phrags are in your collection?



So far I have besseae, Eumelia Arias, Hanne Popow, popowii (I'll just call it that, it was bought with a long name I won't even try to spell) and this schlimii. If I can grow them well, I want to get kovachii and dalessandroi as well some day. Those are quite hard to get here and if you can find them not exactly cheap, Phragmipediums in general seem hard to find in Europe.




Carkin said:


> It's adorable! First blooms are so exciting!



Yes, it's exciting. I've only had my Phrags for a few months and this is the first I see in bloom. The first 2-3 months I watered them with tap water so I'm just glad they survived... It's nice to have some pretty flowers in-between all the green. The flower dropped today after about three weeks, but there's already two more buds coming. =)


----------



## trdyl (Oct 5, 2014)

Congrats!

It is very pretty. Hopefully in a "few" more days mine will be open too.


----------



## 17andgrowing (Oct 5, 2014)

Lovely!


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 5, 2014)

That is a very lovely schlimii. Good growing.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Oct 5, 2014)

Hamlet said:


> Thank you all for the comments.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry to hear that phrags are hard to come by. They're reasonably available over here. I think they deserve more popularity. For the most part, phrags are fast growing, free flowering slippers. Often with bright colors, and usually pretty trouble free to grow.

I guess you guys get all the new paph species and hybrids (like hangianum). And we get the phrags.


----------



## abax (Oct 5, 2014)

Oh my, I'm sooo envious! I keep watching mine and it's growing well, but
hasn't even hinted at a spike so far. I'm just a beginner with Phrags. and
am quite anxious to actually bloom one. Congratulations!


----------



## Linus_Cello (Oct 6, 2014)

mrhappyrotter said:


> Sorry to hear that phrags are hard to come by. They're reasonably available over here. I think they deserve more popularity. For the most part, phrags are fast growing, free flowering slippers. Often with bright colors, and usually pretty trouble free to grow.
> 
> I guess you guys get all the new paph species and hybrids (like hangianum). And we get the phrags.



The Eric Young Orchid Foundation is in the Isle of Jersey, which I think is part of the EU. They do a lot of phrag breeding.


----------



## Hamlet (Oct 8, 2014)

The plant dropped the next bud. =( What could have caused this? It didn't dry out, it just fell off. I can see two more buds coming, I hope those don't fall off...



mrhappyrotter said:


> Sorry to hear that phrags are hard to come by. They're reasonably available over here. I think they deserve more popularity. For the most part, phrags are fast growing, free flowering slippers. Often with bright colors, and usually pretty trouble free to grow.
> 
> I guess you guys get all the new paph species and hybrids (like hangianum). And we get the phrags.



I know of three nurseries that sell Phrags (mostly the "common" species, like schlimii and besseae), so that's something I guess.

I have a hangianum seedling btw, it's very slow, at this rate I might see it in flower in ten years. =) Hangianums are not hard to find here, that's true, BS are readily available.


----------



## labskaus (Oct 8, 2014)

Linus_Cello said:


> The Eric Young Orchid Foundation is in the Isle of Jersey, which I think is part of the EU. They do a lot of phrag breeding.


Jersey and the Canal Islands are part of the UK but possess a special status. I'm not sure they are part of the EU.
Plants from EYOF are pretty hard to find, too. They release only small numbers and only to selected retailers. I really wish their plants would be more common.
The old standard hybrids (Eric Young, Hanne Popow,...) enter the market occasionally but Quality flowers or the advanced corsses are hard to find.


----------



## Hamlet (Nov 4, 2014)

Second bud blasted, but the third one made it. Looks a bit different than the first:


----------



## NYEric (Nov 4, 2014)

Nice, Eteson would be able to tell you what region it comes from!  
EYOF doesn't export much because of extremely high tariff costs.


----------



## eggshells (Nov 4, 2014)

Beautiful really.


----------



## phrag guy (Nov 4, 2014)

very nice


----------



## Lmpgs (Nov 4, 2014)

Lovely!


----------



## Markhamite (Nov 14, 2014)

Makes me want to try these again. Wonderful flower.


----------



## Hamlet (Nov 17, 2014)

Two flowers open now


----------



## Rick (Nov 17, 2014)

Nice pics!

Keep them coming:wink:


----------



## eaborne (Nov 18, 2014)

Love them!


----------



## SlipperFan (Nov 18, 2014)

:clap:


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Nov 22, 2014)

Very nice!


----------



## Migrant13 (Nov 22, 2014)

Double the fun. Great shots of the "twins".


----------

